# Autoglass [Carglass] service in Spain



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi
With our Safeguard insurance we have a deal through Autoglass to sort out new glass in the van while we are in Europe; we just pay £100. This is one of those things you get and don't give any thought to until you need it.

We were parked in a residential street in Almunecar (near Nerja) recently and someone had a go at breaking in to the van through the side conversion windows of our VW, which is double glazed. They failed at this and so decided to deeply scratch a swirling pattern into the glass of the drivers side window as a parting bit of vandalism, obscuring our vision.

We rang Autoglass when we reached Marbella and were pleased that their service was efficient and easy to use. They rang us back to confirm all was well with our insurers and we paid the £100 with the debit card. They claim the rest back from our insurers. Autoglass in Spain, they use the name Carglass, then rang us and in English confirmed that Marbella was our nearest workshop, that they had an English speaking member of staff and that we should receive a call from them soon. Marbella rang within half an hour and the van was booked in for 17.00 that day. The work was completed within an hour.

Interestingly the Carglass workshop was very busy, mostly with tourists cars with smashed rear windows, a local sport appears to be breaking into cars and grabbing the contents, so we feel we came off lightly.

Isn't it fantastic when these things you worry about go so well, so don't worry if you have to use the same service.

Good wishes
Canda


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats interesting thanks.

We are going to Portugal & Spain on the 20th and are with Safeguard too.

Regards


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Autoglass*

We had similar experience in France. Not criminal activity, just a guy with a strimmer.
Autoglass came to the campsite and did the job there hardly any inconvenience to us at all.

Steve


----------

